# Smallest/ Runt !!



## taffypot (Jul 12, 2015)

We went to look at a f1b pup today 6 weeks old, he was the quietest of the litter ( 5 in litter) the rest were boisterous he wasn't. He was also the smallest and a little skinny though not sure if its because he seems more poodle, fur very fine whereas the rest had a thick curly fur. Anybody gone for the smallest puppy in the litter? He was fine being handled and picked up. I was also concerned that she has removed mum since her milk has dried up to stop dogs pestering her.. is this normal?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My Ozzy, F1, was the runt of nine puppies.(The picture I attached is just the boys) His breeder didn't even post him until she knew he would make it. I was told he would be 15 pounds tops. When I got him he was just under three pounds. My other two were five pounds when they came home.
He is now almost 2. He is 26 pounds and the tallest of my poos. He favors the poodle and is long and lean. He is very snuggly and playful.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love little baby Ozzy! Taffypot that little puppy is adorable. I'm sure he will do fine with all the love I'm sure you will give him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sometimes choosing the quieter puppy can pay dividends in the future,
As for mum been removed - this is pretty normal as the pups need to be going on to puppy foods and solids, the pups would feed off poor mum forever and those little teeth can hurt 
As long as puppy has had health checks and a clean bill of health from a vet (the breeder should have them checked over by a vey) I shouldn't think it would be an issue.
Good luck keep us updated


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes Molly was the smallest and only weighing 2.5kg at 8 weeks. She was quietest and always the last to the food bowl. 
She's now 17 months and weighs 10.7 kg. 
she became pretty crazy and probably the most active of the litter and has only just started to calm down now that we have Sid. Having said that she has her crazy moments 
He looks adorable 
This is Molly now!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Was mum still on site and did you meet her? If mum was not available, could that have been a broker making excuses for not having the mother? The runt stuff would not put me off, not if the pup and mum are friendly with waggy tails. Good luck.


----------



## taffypot (Jul 12, 2015)

Mum was on site but her milk has dried up, she came in was friendly but couldn't stay long as dogs trying to feed off her and she wanted away from them, also saw dad he was lovely. Just concerned about two weeks without mum and effects on socialisation.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmmm six weeks is young to be completely weaned I think. We need one of the people here who know about breeding to weigh in.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie was fully weaned and separated from her mom a six weeks.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Maggie was fully weaned and separated from her mom a six weeks.


So was Sid and Molly , fully weaned that is !


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Obi was the runt too, last to be chosen. It is to our benefit though! He is now the size of a house weighing in at just over 12Kg.


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

daisy also fully weaned by 6 weeks, and she is absolutely fine


----------

